# Getting to be a bit rediculous



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.

I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much. 

Here are some of the offers. It is very hard to get a screenshot of the offers. Many are worse. i.e. I have a request to drive 11 minutes away, but I know it is more like 30 min. into the next state to do a 4 min drive and then you are stuck down there with no activity: got the same request 3 times. My acceptance rate is lower than it has ever been.









This one should be a surge time. That is 4.98 for 20 min plus a boost.

Rides that used to be my bread and butter, which means putting up with some really bad pax friday and saturday nights... risking being puked on... Even had customers last night trying to pick a fight with cops and some other people in the street. I was being offered jobs for @ $5 for 22 min rides... during what should have been surge time. In fact, Friday night there were no surges from 6pm to 2pm.


If you rent a tesla and are Grossing $13 an hour... it would take 38 hours to pay for the Tesla. Another 40 hours would make $520: You are effectively working 78 hours $6.67 an hour. Only you have to stop and charge up.

Uber Renting a Tesla *78* hours: = $520 plus tips (or 6.67 an hour) 
_  (Does not include time for cleaning every day or down time for charging)_

Regular job - *78* hours at $12/hour = $1164

2 jobs *78* hours at $12/hour = $936


Sorry, I tried get more snapshots but it is hard. If you can hit the keys for a snapshot... it makes it hard to accept the ride. I downloaded software with a screen button, but the overlay in the uber app takes precedence so it will not copy, and if it does, it prevents you from accepting.

We do not get paid for the ride to pick up there unless it is over 10 miles I think... But 10 miles can take 20-30 minutes... or more. I have seen a lot of rides for 30 minutes with pickup and drive $5. Add wait time for them to come to the door... Sometimes we would make more $ if we just wait and cancel as soon as possible.

I was making a lot more just a few weeks ago. This offer card thing with upfront pricing means nothing if they stop surging Friday and Saturday night. They are saving the customers money, but taking it ALL out of our pockets. Most rides Uber takes %50 of the price of the ride. %50 and if the ride has a boost.. Sometimes they still get %50.

The promotions have been very low too. The only way I can afford to do uber now is to get the promotions... but if I do not decline jobs taking me an hour away into BFE... I make even less. I cannot get 2 rides an hour to get the promos. 60 rides in 3 days... or 36 hours. Several times now I declined a ride only to have it offered a few seconds later... again and again. Now when I get one of these ride requests I have to quickly change back to the Uber app, swipe up and hit stop new requests... every time!!! unless I want to have 3 marks against my acceptance rate.... and that, feels like getting raped. NO means NO.

I am very worried. I am now making half... HALF of what I used to make on a Saturday night.

at $12/hr how am I supposed to pay for:
Maintenance (oil changes, tire balancing and rotate, brakes, tires... other services)
Clean: I do my own detailing... no automatic washes... (to dangerous) several hours a week.
Gas
Paying for my car... which I just bought end of last year... It is in mint condition as my last car was.
Risking my relationship to work the hours that are supposed to pay the best.
I cannot afford health, dental, eye insurance and my health is starting to decline.

My reasons for doing Uber is to hope it will get better and it allows me to have a flexible schedule in case I need to leave town for a few weeks... etc. Which happens.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RadarRider said:


> My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
> We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.
> 
> I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much.
> ...


you talking about where the request keep popping up over and over again, even when I was trying to stop the request another request will come through as the app was going offline and that would count as a non acceptance I was even giving trips offer trips that were 20 25 30 miles away in the morning, and there were clearly people going to work in my area in the morning no reason to drive 20 25 30 miles away to pick somebody up I guess Uber figures because you're driving the Tesla and it's energy efficient cost efficient to move it that you would take the longer trips for pickup driving the Tesla Model 3 was a joke I had it for 8 weeks, never again.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I left Austin, San Antonio and Houston alone and just did a College town all week and made my money…


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
> We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.
> 
> I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much.
> ...


It gets worse... Do you have flat surge ? If not when that hit you are going to be homeless...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Only accept trips that the pay is more than the total miles.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

They no longer show you what the customer pays. I worked 6 hours on Sunday night, non stop... made @ $100... but then the bonus for 50 rides kicked in, which I do not count in per hour. That is not too good. I put at least 250 miles on the car and used a half a tank of gas.

It looks like Uber has said they would charge people less...
1) It seems like they are doubling what you see on the offer card... and charging the customer that... (Most Rides)
2) It seems like they are eliminating most of the surges to keep the prices lower.
3) Many boosts are inconsequential... $2 or less a ride only in the areas.

So it seems as though that the customer savings is coming out of the Driver's pockets.

It should also be noted that the offer cards include the boost in the amount. So a crappy $7 for a 20 minute drive to pick up for a 4 mile 11 minute ride is INSANE. Especially during high demand times.

Every other driver has said the charlotte market is choking the F' out of them. Their acceptance rates are going to hell because they are refusing to accept many of the really shitty rides. They are like "F' the diamond status."


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

I have a simple solution for all your problems . Stop accepting rides !
The more people that figure this simple fact out , the better the pay !
Of course , lest we forget , Jojo has imported 2 million of the hardest grunts you've ever seen !
So you're basically screwed when you're competing with people who think that when you drink from the toilets here , that's considered clean water back home !
Demonrat donors Fubar and Gryft love Jojo !
Where most corporations outsource work overseas (customer "support") , Jojo brings the mountain to Mohammed for Fubar and Gryft !


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

radikia said:


> I have a simple solution for all your problems . Stop accepting rides !
> The more people that figure this simple fact out , the better the pay !
> Of course , lest we forget , Jojo has imported 2 millions of the hardest grunts you've ever seen !
> So you're basically screwed when you're competing with people who think that when you drink from of the toilet , that's considered clean water !
> ...


Keep drinking that political cool aid.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

RadarRider said:


> Keep drinking that political cool aid.


Keep ignoring current events !
I promise you will need less and less time to figure out your gross income in the weeks , and months to come .
We already know there are plenty of drivers who can't figure out their net income !


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

You have to call and scream at them and threaten to go to the media and then you will get better trips for a few hours and then it will go back to hell again

Before screaming and yelling at them












After screaming and yelling at them


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

> Several times now I declined a ride only to have it offered a few seconds later... again and again. Now when I get one of these ride requests I have to quickly change back to the Uber app, swipe up and hit stop new requests... every time!!! unless I want to have 3 marks against my acceptance rate.... and that, feels like getting raped. NO means NO.


Does the offer amount increase after getting bounced around and (rightfully so) getting rejected by every other available driver once it comes back to you as it does with other apps?

Just curious. I don't know how this works on Uber. We don't have this upfront pricing system, and based off everything I've read about it I hope we never, ever get it.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

NO, the offer does not increase after getting bounced around.
In fact, I am seeing the trip radar... and declining... you do not get ping on your acceptance rate for that... 
But then the same ride is offered... not as radar but as regular... you will get pinged for that.... and again and again if it is re-offered... so best to wickedly fast go offline before the offer card comes up two more times.

I wish I could record my screen non stop. Had an offer last night that was horrific... long distance pickup and ride to nowhere. First it was radar... then it came up as a normal offer card, but they reduced the minutes significantly, but the addresses were the same. Offer amount was even lower.

Funny, Rideshare guru has been pretty quiet.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> NO, the offer does not increase after getting bounced around.
> In fact, I am seeing the trip radar... and declining... you do not get ping on your acceptance rate for that...
> But then the same ride is offered... not as radar but as regular... you will get pinged for that.... and again and again if it is re-offered... so best to wickedly fast go offline before the offer card comes up two more times.
> 
> ...


you see one minute they offering me $15 for a 35 mile trip I'll call them threaten to call the media and then the next trip over $13 for a 10 mile trip... So they basically trying to pay me the same thing for a 35 mile trip as they would for a 10 mile trip if I was dumb enough to sit there and let them... You right these people are horrific


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> you see one minute they offering me $15 for a 35 mile trip I'll call them threaten to call the media and then the next trip over $13 for a 10 mile trip... So they basically trying to pay me the same thing for a 35 mile trip as they would for a 10 mile trip if I was dumb enough to sit there and let them... You right these people are horrific


Ya, sure... you call and they change something. Believe what you want. I seriously doubt it. Esp after you have to wait for ever to get help sometimes.

I have tried one screenshot app... but sometimes it does not work as the overlay for Uber takes precedence. These apps put a button on the screen that you can tap to take a screenshot. When it works, sometimes it can take a second or two before you can accept the ride. We need to keep taking screenshots and posting to compare what is going on... Then ask the pax what they are paying.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> Ya, sure... you call and they change something. Believe what you want. I seriously doubt it. Esp after you have to wait for ever to get help sometimes.
> 
> I have tried one screenshot app... but sometimes it does not work as the overlay for Uber takes precedence. These apps put a button on the screen that you can tap to take a screenshot. When it works, sometimes it can take a second or two before you can accept the ride. We need to keep taking screenshots and posting to compare what is going on... Then ask the pax what they are paying.


So are you saying I'm lying or do you have some explanation for why I started getting the same offers for 10 Mile trips as I work for 35 mile trips after I got off the phone with them... Every time I call them they say let me reset your algorithm and for a few hours no more than a day I received much better trips but it always go back to hell again... Where they explain to me this morning was we no longer have a flat rate that we get paid per mile up front pricing was basically a big old pay cut in the middle of the highest gas prices ever known to man... They told me over the phone they replaced flat mileage fee with up front pricing


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

RadarRider said:


> They no longer show you what the customer pays. I worked 6 hours on Sunday night, non stop... made @ $100... but then the bonus for 50 rides kicked in, which I do not count in per hour. That is not too good. I put at least 250 miles on the car and used a half a tank of gas.
> 
> It looks like Uber has said they would charge people less...
> 1) It seems like they are doubling what you see on the offer card... and charging the customer that... (Most Rides)
> ...


You can login to the driver account online. It will 
Show you what the pax paid.

You won't like it...


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> So are you saying I'm lying or do you have some explanation for why I started getting the same offers for 10 Mile trips as I work for 35 mile trips after I got off the phone with them... Every time I call them they say let me reset your algorithm and for a few hours no more than a day I received much better trips but it always go back to hell again... Where they explain to me this morning was we no longer have a flat rate that we get paid per mile up front pricing was basically a big old pay cut in the middle of the highest gas prices ever known to man... They told me over the phone they replaced flat mileage fee with up front pricing


I am saying you are full of it, but I suppose I could try it first... but can you blame me. They usually put you on hold for a few minutes. That is a method to get you to calm down and usually serves no real purpose. You get paid a set amount per mile and per minute with base pay fifty cents for gas and any surge or boost. I fail to see how your wages could go up for the same trips.

what is pissing me off is that they take your pay and double it, then charge the customer that. The estimates on time to get there are a little bogus.
They say they are reducing fares for the pax, but it is coming out of our pockets as they are taking more and providing less surges... or so it seems. Well, that and I seem to always get trips going way the f... out of town before it starts to get busy. I mean the outskirts in no mans land... where all rides are 10+ minutes or miles to get there and 1-3 mile rides or rides to get cigarretts and back. NO WAY to get your promotional bonus because you will waste an hour or two driving back and forth with out a fare.... or waiting for one.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> I am saying you are full of it, but I suppose I could try it first... but can you blame me. They usually put you on hold for a few minutes. That is a method to get you to calm down and usually serves no real purpose. You get paid a set amount per mile and per minute with base pay fifty cents for gas and any surge or boost. I fail to see how your wages could go up for the same trips.
> 
> what is pissing me off is that they take your pay and double it, then charge the customer that. The estimates on time to get there are a little bogus.
> They say they are reducing fares for the pax, but it is coming out of our pockets as they are taking more and providing less surges... or so it seems. Well, that and I seem to always get trips going way the f... out of town before it starts to get busy. I mean the outskirts in no mans land... where all rides are 10+ minutes or miles to get there and 1-3 mile rides or rides to get cigarretts and back. NO WAY to get your promotional bonus because you will waste an hour or two driving back and forth with out a fare.... or waiting for one.


This website is full of a lot of toxic energy.. I'm simply telling you to call there tell them you're upset about the rates because even they know the rates are BS we no longer have rates with upfront pricing they just throw a low number out there and see what sticks... But with me telling you this and here you are calling me a liar and telling me I'm full of BS and all this and that that's just what I come to expect from this site .....way too much toxicity


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Maybe this is why so many people tell me I'm the coolest Uber driver they ever met... Uber drivers are known to be weirdos and losers and it really shows on this site.. just a bunch of cry babies always ready to bite each other heads off... I created another forum.. where I gave people advice on just calling Uber and tell them you're upset about the rates and it was the same thing ...it turned into mud slinging...fk this sht I'm out✌


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> This website is full of a lot of toxic energy.. I'm simply telling you to call there tell them you're upset about the rates because even they know the rates are BS we no longer have rates with upfront pricing they just throw a low number out there and see what sticks... But with me telling you this and here you are calling me a liar and telling me I'm full of BS and all this and that that's just what I come to expect from this site .....way too much toxicity


Dude.... I just admitted that I should try your advice before I call you out. Re read that. *"but I suppose I could try it first... "*

If you look at the rates they pay, most are correct.








4.2 Mi x $.54 = $2.27
14 Min x $.11 =$1.54
$1.11 (base fare)
$1 Boost.
That would be $5.92 but this was 6:20 a Saturday night with a concert, a huge festival, and block party in uptown.

They will not show the current rates for my area.



This s**t blows me away:








WTF are they talking about subtracting the uber service fee??? Never had to do that.

When I try to pull up the current rates... they are not showing any rates for Charlotte Uber XL.










The drop down only shows black.

Yes, Perhaps there is toxic energy here, but it is well deserved. Uber had been a pretty good gig until I got back from a necessary recent trip. I was making up to double what I am now on Friday and Saturday nights. Income from week driving is so low... it is pathetic. But what do you want when minimum wage here is $7.69 /hr. 

My last real job would pay me $.75 a mile on trips between stores... and an hourly rate. In the same car I drive now.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I just don't understand the "calling me out" part I tried to give you some useful advice and you "call me out" as a liar ..blindly calling someone a liar is like the most low class thing anyone can do in my opinion...wtf do I have to lie about.... And like I just said the people at the call center told me we no longer have a rate ..they just throw whatever else and see what sticks. We basically have gotten a pay cut in the middle of a inflation with the highest gas prices known in the history... Up front pricing is just a slick way of giving us a pay cut... Well go ahead and publicly call me a liar about that too...


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Let it go...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> Let it go...


Get you some help bro and get that dark cloud off you


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
> We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.
> 
> I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much.
> ...


With this new upfront feasting Uber is doing on us and the radar bombardment crap, only crackheads are Prolly doing it just for their drug money on a 2004 Oldsmobile broken up car. Uber is losing drivers fast because of this. I saw a $5 ping going from Uptown to near Airport, i ignored it and Uber returns with a new upfront showing $9ish because no one else wanted the $5 rip off. 

What's a good idea is for all drivers to just uninstall the Uber app for a month or so until that guy who works in retention texts them to come back then tell him in text only when ping radar goes away. Before a driver can even tap accept on the ping radar driver wants another series of bombardments shows up on top of the other original ping radar. Yup this crap isn't sustainable and Uber is desperately doing this to make drivers scramble.

If you guys have day jobs just stop doing Uber. It's the part-time guys like myself that are what keep Uber going. 

Also surge is mostly feasted on by Uber, no point in chasing surge anymore.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Anubis said:


> With this new upfront feasting Uber is doing on us and the radar bombardment crap, only crackheads are Prolly doing it just for their drug money on a 2004 Oldsmobile broken up car. Uber is losing drivers fast because of this. I saw a $5 ping going from Uptown to near Airport, i ignored it and Uber returns with a new upfront showing $9ish because no one else wanted the $5 rip off.
> 
> What's a good idea is for all drivers to just uninstall the Uber app for a month or so until that guy who works in retention texts them to come back then tell him in text only when ping radar goes away. Before a driver can even tap accept on the ping radar driver wants another series of bombardments shows up on top of the other original ping radar. Yup this crap isn't sustainable and Uber is desperately doing this to make drivers scramble.
> 
> ...


Fax....upfront pricing was just a trick to give us a huge pay cut in the midst of inflation and high gas prices...these evil people have no bottom...and those indian we call at the call centers are in on it...I call them once a day and hurt their feelings...and ironically after I chew them out my trips are better for like an hour...then back to hell again


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> Fax....upfront pricing was just a trick to give us a huge pay cut in the midst of inflation and high gas prices...these evil people have no bottom...and those indian we call at the call centers are in on it...I call them once a day and hurt their feelings...and ironically after I chew them out my trips are better for like an hour...then back to hell again


The ability to barely know the destinations of pax that Uber gave us was just a huge slash of our fare rates. Uber needs to fire these business analysts and managers behind this crap.

Winter weather are our highest best earnings. No way I'm driving in winter weather.

I only drive 1 person a day now because i don't depend on Uber.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uber has always been anti driver..if they have business analysts they are doing exactly what Uber want them to do...starve the drivers


----------



## Ludy (Nov 9, 2021)

Nothing will change until supply of drivers is less than rider demand. Right now you have way too many drivers because everyone needs extra money to keep up with unprecedented inflation


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Ludy said:


> Nothing will change until supply of drivers is less than rider demand. Right now you have way too many drivers because everyone needs extra money to keep up with unprecedented inflation


Inflation is cooling down and hot housing market is cooling down too. Uber and Lyft will suffer soon


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Ludy said:


> Nothing will change until supply of drivers is less than rider demand. Right now you have way too many drivers because everyone needs extra money to keep up with unprecedented inflation


There's also a staffing shortage everywhere so drivers will just look for other 2nd jobs. Everytime I quit Uber retention rep always texted me because they know they're bleeding drivers. Here in my market it's mostly us Natufian Kushitic people and believe me there's lots of Amazon distribution centers here and most of my people keep going to Amazon haha. In ya Face Dirtber, Minneapolis is gonna become scarcity of drivers soon count on that.a


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
> We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.
> 
> I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much.
> ...


Welcome to pre pandemic Uber my friend, enjoy and don't forget that lube.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

RadarRider said:


> Keep drinking that political cool aid.


It's true, If the immigrants who do Uber would stop until they got paid, they wouldn't be ****ing with everyone.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> It's true, If the immigrants who do Uber would stop until they got paid, they wouldn't be ****ing with everyone.


I don't understand


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Donatello said:


> It's true, If the immigrants who do Uber would stop until they got paid, they wouldn't be ****ing with everyone.


Do immigrants be fking with everyone🤔


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Letsl us look at the other side of the coin..... Shall we?

I mean low-ball fares have got to have a doppelganger, yes?



Spoiler: Exhibit A



This 17 miles from hotel to Airport.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Letsl us look at the other side of the coin..... Shall we?
> 
> I mean low-ball fares have got to have a doppelganger, yes?
> 
> ...


Wow, I wonder what the charlotte market is like for comfort. They must have to do that to help the people paying 500 a week for a tesla? But they can still do uber x.
Hard to believe the UBER X and Uber XL's are so close. I have a 2017 Prius 4 with almost all the bells and whistles. It should be a comfort car but it is not. Leg room is not a lot unless I pull the seats forward.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

aaa


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

RadarRider said:


> My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
> We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.
> 
> I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much.
> ...



It seems the pay is getting worse every week yet the amount of requests seem to stay pretty constant.

Seems a few markets are still very profitable whikle others that are busy are paying so little......... they're probably grabbing from different markets while untouching others to make it look enticing to new drivers....

They're just hoarding more of the pay for themselves from certain markets and shorting the drivers............ they think people will do this gig for gas money basically.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I left Austin, San Antonio and Houston alone and just did a College town all week and made my money…


Was it San Marcos?

It was San Marcos.


----------



## RadarRider (Feb 12, 2019)

Ludy said:


> Nothing will change until supply of drivers is less than rider demand. Right now you have way too many drivers because everyone needs extra money to keep up with unprecedented inflation


Lyft was lowballing drivers here. Many of the cars were disgusting. Cloth seats... smelled like old garbage... garbage fallling out of the back when you open the door... Drivers with melted teeth... I could not afford to drive for them a year before covid. I think they were paying 40 cents a mile. (You read that right! $.40/mile) I hear they pay better now. The game was rigged too. Promotions were very hard to get... and because they were so cheap... More of the pax were jaded hard luck cases with a cross on their back and they Crapped on drivers and gave bad ratings as if they were fine dinning connoisseur snobs or trying to get back at the world. I was constantly cleaning the back seats from the stench many brought with them. Once the pay went down I got sick of it and washed my hands to concentrate on Uber.

If Uber does not watch out... they will be left with meth head drivers and morons that want to try a tesla...and work 80 hrs a week for minimum wage with out overtime compensation. Minimum here is 7.69/hr.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Was it San Marcos?
> 
> It was San Marcos.


Nope…

It was in College Station until I hit someone today with a pax in the car.

Funny part is it seem the Pax is claiming the guy hit me and the guy is claiming I hit him, so Uber suspended my account for review and after speaking to someone they remove the deactivation and I am back online…


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Nope…
> 
> It was in College Station until I hit someone today with a pax in the car.
> 
> Funny part is it seem the Pax is claiming the guy hit me and the guy is claiming I hit him, so Uber suspended my account for review and after speaking to someone they remove the deactivation and I am back online…


It was College Station.

Glad you're back active again so quickly.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> It was College Station.
> 
> Glad you're back active again so quickly.


Yeah, and I have no clue how and expected to be my last ride!

The kid was was more concerned about me and tipped me and gave me a damn five star, so I am guessing Uber thought it had to be the other driver fault but who knows!


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> Do immigrants be fking with everyone🤔





Anubis said:


> I don't understand


What I meant was that as long as Uber has immigrants working for base or shit wages, they will never increase anything.

Proof of concept was the pandemic as they lost all their drivers, not even immigrants dared drive with covid, Uber was forced to throw steak to keep people driving, this means oversaturation of shit trip pick ups is the reason why Uber doesn't pay and who picks all that trash with a smile? Immigrants and newb ants.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Donatello said:


> What I meant was that as long as Uber has immigrants working for base or shit wages, they will never increase anything.
> 
> Proof of concept was the pandemic as they lost all their drivers, not even immigrants dared drive with covid, Uber was forced to throw steak to keep people driving, this means oversaturation of shit trip pick ups is the reason why Uber doesn't pay and who picks all that trash with a smile? Immigrants and newb ants.


I actually work non-stop during the pandemic.... It was a lovely time... Everybody was in the house except for me doctors and nurses and grocery store workers... Some days I was literally the only car on the road... I had the world to myself... But I get what you're saying it... was a movement in the trucking industry just a few months ago because the likes of uber freight and all the other freight brokers they decided during record breaking inflation and record breaking gas prices it was time to start cutting how much truckers make per load... And it was a stop taking cheap freight movement I don't know if it was successful but drivers need to stop taking cheap trips... Uber now pretty much get the message with me because they have stopped sending me those ridiculous trips with those long pickups that make it end up where you're driving for 40 cents and 30 cents a mile... Doordash really open my eyes if they can pay us two and three dollars a mile Uber should be shame of itself trying to pay us $0.30 a mile... But when you do business with the type of people that owns Uber their ultimate goal is to always screw you over...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Donatello said:


> What I meant was that as long as Uber has immigrants working for base or shit wages, they will never increase anything.
> 
> Proof of concept was the pandemic as they lost all their drivers, not even immigrants dared drive with covid, Uber was forced to throw steak to keep people driving, this means oversaturation of shit trip pick ups is the reason why Uber doesn't pay and who picks all that trash with a smile? Immigrants and newb ants.


Oh lawd the Donatello was banned. I best be careful before the 🔨 finds me too 😜


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

RadarRider said:


> My rate of pay has gone down considerably in the last few weeks. This is the Charlotte market.
> We had a Soccer and baseball game and two concerts and several big parties Friday night and there was NOT ONE surge. The traffic was pretty bad so you are not going to get many rides as you are going to sit not moving if the Pax are not willing to walk a few blocks.
> 
> I do not understand how people rent Teslas to work. The low ask is *$340 a WEEK! * but someone I asked said they were paying *$500 a week! *The boosts for $1.50 are not helping much.
> ...


Same in my market. Request like crazy over and over but no surge. Then I found out, uber was charging the rider's surge but not sharing it with the drivers.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys are nuts to be driving for that chump change


----------

